# MR2 RUU Full Leak - (Not Rooted)



## BBalz (Jun 16, 2011)

Is it possible to get back to MR1 yet?

I tried following the steps on XDA to get back to stock (for non-rooted users)... and it tells me to push SU but I dont have SU on it because I never rooted.

So it gives a permission denied.

I'm looking to get back to stock and then root again. Then try out the new CM7 release.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure all you'd need to do is down the file then rename it to the PG05IMG.zip and flash it via hboot (power off phone then power on while holding power + vol down) and it should roll you back no asking of SU should pop up


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

found the file  Make sure you thank Jcase


----------



## BBalz (Jun 16, 2011)

That's what I thought too... but it tells me that the main update is older than what is currently has... and says 'UPDATE FAILED!'

Only giving the option to reboot.

Someone mentioned to me that I need to be rooted to flash firmware that's older than what it currently is working with.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

have you tried downgrading to the file thats needed for starting the root process and going from there?


----------



## BBalz (Jun 16, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> have you tried downgrading to the file thats needed for starting the root process and going from there?


Good idea... but still no go.

If I go through the auto-root process, will it likely brick?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

BBalz said:


> Good idea... but still no go.
> 
> If I go through the auto-root process, will it likely brick?


I can't say yes or no i've never used an auto rooter


----------



## BBalz (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like it worked. Put me back to stock rooted. Whew... glad it worked. Time to flash CM7.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

BBalz said:


> Looks like it worked. Put me back to stock rooted. Whew... glad it worked. Time to flash CM7.


Woot congrats and welcome


----------

